# Duck hunting in the rain



## Drwthomas (Dec 21, 2015)

I scouted a good pond this morning and planned on hunting it tomorrow morning but it's supposed to rain all night and early morning. Will this affect anything? Will birds fly sooner or later? Should I plan to hunt it another day? Any information would help. Thanks.


----------



## rbuck2 (Dec 21, 2015)

I think they will fly almost the same. This happened to us a few weeks ago, heavy rain and they came in exact time they had been every day before


----------



## wray912 (Dec 21, 2015)

Usually holds them up a littlelater for us


----------



## Barroll (Dec 21, 2015)

You should just sleep in


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Dec 21, 2015)

Ducks don't like to get wet.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 21, 2015)

Go kill them. They may fly in a tad later or may not, but are going to come.


----------



## tucker80 (Dec 21, 2015)

May keep em moving longer too. As long as it's not raining too hard


----------



## pine floor (Dec 21, 2015)

Just hunt. Done!!!


----------



## DoubleSprig (Dec 21, 2015)

New member, gonna catch it i know. but in my experience, sit through the rain. When the showers slow, the ducks will buzz around. Very succeptible in the light showers between the downpours. This is not in refrence to wood ducks. I do not think they really even care. They have a destination already in mind and probably arent gonna be swayed from it. They may hold off their initial flight time time, but it will only be for minutes. Sunrise time doesnt change because of weather and neither do woodrows. Can just about set your clock by them.


----------



## ebrauns23 (Dec 21, 2015)

Best hunt I have had this year was in pouring down rain and 20 plus mph winds. Temperature dropped 20 degrees in a matter of minutes and the ducks loved it.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 22, 2015)

I've had mixed results, but I do know that if you don't go, you won't shot no ducks.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 22, 2015)

Never killed but one duck in the rain. But I have killed a bunch right as it has just stopped. That goes for snow to.


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 22, 2015)

I'll hunt in a light rain but don't care for a down pour even if the ducks are flying. Today would be a good day here, light on and off rain and looks like sunset all day so far. Of course it is 70* out....


----------



## HookinLips (Dec 22, 2015)

Barroll said:


> You should just sleep in





Woodsedgefarm said:


> Ducks don't like to get wet.



Solid advice here


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 22, 2015)

Barroll said:


> You should just sleep in


Thats what this old guy does.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 22, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> Never killed but one duck in the rain. But I have killed a bunch right as it has just stopped. That goes for snow to.



You must have only hunted in the rain one time....


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 22, 2015)

Calling for certain rain in the a.m. and i guarantee you i will kill ducks.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 22, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> Calling for certain rain in the a.m. and i guarantee you i will kill ducks.



I am hesitant on if it will actually rain or not.  They have been calling for it all day here and we haven't seen a drop since last night.  Plus looking at the radar it seems to be piddlin out before it gets here.  

Though they say the river is gonna bust the banks Christmas Eve.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 22, 2015)

steelshotslayer said:


> I am hesitant on if it will actually rain or not.  They have been calling for it all day here and we haven't seen a drop since last night.  Plus looking at the radar it seems to be piddlin out before it gets here.
> 
> Though they say the river is gonna bust the banks Christmas Eve.



Raining here


----------



## DEE--Bo (Dec 22, 2015)

Looks like we're going to be hunting during a thunderstorm in the morning.


----------



## duckslayer10 (Dec 22, 2015)

Only time I've been in the rain I limited out.. Can't kill em if ya don't go.


----------

